

Interesting TED Videos - oscardelben
http://freestylemind.com/top-5-ted-videos

======
MC27
I realise he has a load of fans etc, but Gary Vaynerchuk would be better
respected if he didn't swear so much, it is such a lazy thing to do.

~~~
nhebb
I don't mind a little swearing, but I remember thinking "this is the Jersey
Shore" of TED talks when I saw that one.

------
junkbit
There's also some great lectures and discussions on <http://fora.tv> although
they have recently put some of them behind a premium model and butchered the
site.

Still lots of free videos

------
RiderOfGiraffes
They've all (I think) individually been posted here before. It's fine to post
links to your own blog, but at least have some real content.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
There's a case for the value of editorial oversight. This collection is one
person's attempt to draw attention to particularly noteworthy talks among the
TED oeuvre.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
But to my mind that's already been done by having them posted here to HN
individually. In that case there's the additional value of the discussion to
go with them. Here there was no real editorial content except for just giving
us a list, and just giving us a list is, well, giving us a list.

That's generally discouraged here anyway.

Just my $0.02. I'm interested to see people disagree, and always interested in
hearing why.

~~~
oscardelben
The discussion usually happens in the comments, both here and on the site,
like how is happening right now.

I think the real value is indeed in the discussion that is being generated
after you've consumed an online resource, and I think this is the reason why
we have comments here.

I thought that these videos could be helpful in some way for some fellow
hackers and that's one reason why I posted the article here.

Another reason is that I'm genuinely interested in knowing about other related
videos by reading the always interesting discussions here. I'm also trying to
add all these contributions to the post as well.

You may be right about the fact that all these videos have been posted here
before. I honestly don't remember about all of them but again I hope they can
be useful to someone.

